# HELP!! Nitrite and Amonia are rocket HIGH!!



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

My PH is 7.6, Temp: 82, but amonia and nitrite are very high. I have done 3 water changes this week but still. What can I do to bring levels down?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

what filter do you have running on what tank with how many fish? has it been cycled?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

40 gal it just recently got a Bio-Wheel 330 attached to it. It has been running for almost 3 weeks. I have two 5" RBP. I previously has a tetra 150 gph filter running on it.

I think I know what my problem is, for the 3 weeks whenever I did a water change it was only taking water from the top. I never siphoned the gravel. Now I have been siphoning for the last 3 water changes but still levels are high. I have even added salt to the water.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

hmmm try and get some chemical to fix the levels up then try and test ur water again.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

bump


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

If you recently switched filters, you probably took out a lot of beneficial bacteria. Not to mention that the tank still may not have been cycled if only up and running for three weeks. I would stop doing anything. If the ammonia gets real high, then try some ammo lock. Otherwise, piranhas are tough fish and should outlast the cycle. Water changes only prolong the cycle. Let nature take its course!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Finally a real advice thanks Readingbabelfish. That's what I thought too. I removed the old filter and put in a totally in the box new filter. But I thought since its "Bio-wheel" it shouldn't be a problem because this filter is suppose to build bacteria fast.

Anyways I am not doing any more water changes till next week, I have done 4 only this week and I don't want to affect my Ps anymore in anyway. I will leave the water the way it is and add double dosage of Cycle bacteria generator. This is suppose to put both my Nitrite and Amonia levels down.


----------



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)

yea man..its definetly the fact you removed the old filter...u should left it running with the new one for a little while....you can add some aquarium salt (1tblsp per 10- gallons) to lessen the side effects of the high nitrites on the fish .


----------

